# Puns - food for thought



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

May these cause you to maybe ponder a thought or at least bring a smile to your day. :thumb:

The fattest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference.

She was only a whiskey-maker, but he loved her still.

No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationary.

A dog gave birth to puppies near a road and was then cited for littering.

Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

A hole was found in the nudist-camp wall. The police are looking into it.

Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.

When the cannibals ate a missionary they got a taste of religion.

I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger - then it hit me....

:surrender:The end............ eep:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That was GOOOOOD!!! Thanks for the grin!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Heh. Those are cute! I'll pass them on to my father.

My dad loves puns. He recently asked me if I'd heard about what happened to the Energizer Bunny. He said he was arrested for battery.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

ok, I'll add. What do you call a deer with no eyes? No Idea'r.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Long live the pun. Love them.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you do when you can't think of a good joke for this thread? Pun-t.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Graveyards are full of people just dying to get in!

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?

Wade


----------

